# Slide Won't Go Out. Help



## Corey (Feb 25, 2013)

Just picked up a 2011 outback 270bh yesterday and got home put the slide out, today had to go to the old trailer and transfer items over etc and put the slide in, put it out and in one more time then parked it back in the driveway and now it just ratchets and won't move. I am not sure why or how to manually try it. Help!!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The slide-out motor is 12V, powered by the battery. Your battery has to have a good charge for the slide-out to operate, even when plugged in. Was your camper plugged in, and long enough for the battery to be charged? First, make sure your battery has a good charge. Second, if your camper had been plugged in long enough for the battery to charge, I would test the battery, or remove it and take it an auto parts store to have it tested to make sure the battery is still good. If battery is not good, the solution to the problem will likely be as simple as replacing the battery. If your battery is good and charged and the slide-out still doesn't operate, your problem might be a bad motor, an issue with the gears, or an obstruction.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depending on the slide model the access to the manual control will b e under the trailer (look for a cut out opening in the bottom) or in the curbside of the frame (look for a 1.5" hole).

You will need a ratchet and I think a 3/4" socket. The clutch may need adjustment to make it work better and again it depends on the model of slide. The instructions for the slide should have been with the pile of papers you received with the trailer.


----------



## Corey (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I wanted to say I went under the trailer to the access the manual override, it's a 5/8 socket just to clarify, turned it counter clockwise a few turns and tried the switch. Voila the slide works. Thanks for all the tips. Now my fear is this is going to be an ongoing problem but let's hope not!!


----------



## vermonter (Oct 19, 2015)

where did you get the extension?

Thanks


----------

